# Lincolnshire Abandoned Dairy Farm.



## johno23 (Jul 9, 2009)

Whilst out and about in Lincolnshire recently we came across this old abandoned dairy farm.Despite strenuous efforts we could find out little about it apart from the fact that it was called "BEECHES FARM" and is early 1900`s.It ceased operations within the last twenty years or so and has lain empty and abandoned since.The barns in the farmyard however are still used for hay storage,possibly rented out locally.We did not manage to secure access to the interior of the farmhouse but nevertheless it was interesting and a step back in time.Here are a few pictures from our visit.





The main farmhouse.




A side view.




Scary curtains in one of the rooms.




An interior view showing original cabinet and fireplace.




Interior view showing serving hatch and very retro wallpaper.




Spooky spidery light fitting in downstairs room.




Very old mud scraper, from early 1900`s.




Lonesome gate,not used in many years.




No bangers and burgers for this BBQ anymore.




Exterior of dairy milking parlour buildings.




Ancillary dairy sheds.




Interior of ancient milking parlour,very Heath Robinson.




Interior fittings of milking parlour,extremely basic arrangement.




Ancient milking gadgets etc.




Dairy piping,I am fast going off milk




Tired window pic.




Cows fire exit door


----------



## channonwindmill (Jul 10, 2009)

johno23 said:


>



This makes it look like the flex has been cut and the light fitting is just floating in mid-air. Weird...

A great find though, and good pics.


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 10, 2009)

Ooh, I like this...the outbulidings, especially. Absolutely love the room with the ingle cupboard and fireplace. Even the wallpaper's fab! 
Lovely find, Johno.


----------



## channonwindmill (Jul 10, 2009)

Foxylady said:


> Even the wallpaper's fab!



Get a grip, Foxy - the wallpaper is _not_, by any stretch of the imagination, fab.


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 10, 2009)

channonwindmill said:


> Get a grip, Foxy - the wallpaper is _not_, by any stretch of the imagination, fab.



 Perhaps not, but it does go with the room somehow, and I rather like it.


----------



## Krypton (Jul 10, 2009)

That wall paper is amzing! I take it you couldnt get inside the house?


----------



## cstevens (Jul 10, 2009)

A great find.

Shame they couldnt have renevated it, instead of just doing these ones!
http://www.beechfarmcottages.co.uk/


----------



## Urban Ghost (Jul 15, 2009)

Mother of God! That wallpaper could make your eyes bleed if you looked at it long! Nice report, I love stuff like this, tends not to suffer the same vandleism/arson as urban sites.


----------



## krela (Mar 5, 2010)

Danfish said:


> This place is amazing? Where exactly is this place?
> 
> Is it North East Lincs? Would be keen to find out.



We don't give out 'exact' details on the public forum in answer to people we don't know and who haven't contributed anything themselves!


----------



## smileysal (Mar 6, 2010)

Excellent pics mate, I love that glass and wood cupboard, and the gorgeous tiling around the fireplace.  And the barns and milking shed. Nice find mate, I like this. 

 Sal


----------



## chaoticreason (Mar 21, 2010)

Great find.
Years ago when I lived in lincolnshire I/we used to find loads of empty mansions,farms,even an old monks priory once,or so atleast we convinced ourselves it was,amidst rumours of the place being shut down due too inapropriate activities by the monks.My mum still lives up in Lincs but practically every house,barn and garden shed that held any of that old world appeal that your excellent photos have,has now so sadly all but vanished under the veneer of progress,it seems the very thing people moved to the countryside for was the very thing they destroyed.
Hope all that does'nt sound to strong,but it just saddens me when places I used to visit and draw all those years ago,have been gutted and modernized beyond recognition.I guess I now look at Lincolnshire from an outsiders piont of view.
Sorry all you Cornish folk on here I guess I am one of the very people I complain about,god I hate hypocrites!
Great shots though many thanks...just got to scour google now to find the place.


----------

